# Skink identification Townsville



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,
can you please help me to identify these skinks from Townsville?
I'm sorry for all my questions, I'm merging my pictures to write a trip report ;-)
Alexandra


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 12, 2013)

Carlia sp. Most likely Carlia decora.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have to agree with *GeckPhotographer - *a female followed by a male _Carlia decora _(Elegant Raindow Skinks).


----------

